

Throwing Beer In A Hot Frying Pan Is Mesmerizing [video] - prateekj
http://digg.com/video/throwing-beer-in-a-hot-frying-pan-is-mesmerizing

======
tmllyd
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leidenfrost_effect](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leidenfrost_effect)

